# Sealing off the fireplace



## phreaq (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a 'decorative' fireplace in my upstairs bedroom, that although beautiful, leaks air like an open window. I call it decorative because it's not meant to give off heat, as it has windows all around it, none of which are sealed, and does not have a flue (see pic below).





I would like to seal it up now that winter is coming, but cannot find anything that will do the job. I have seen those balloons that you place in the chimney and inflate, but there is a top cover on the inside of the fireplace that prevents direct access to the pipework.

I am imagining some kind of material that almost looks like a hot water tank cover that I can wrap around the glass and tie/brace in place. Does anyone have any recommendations? It would be nice if it was an easy off easy on solution.

Thanks in advance,

phreaq


----------



## Hube (Oct 29, 2007)

There are several ways to do this. 
#1; have the complete thing taken out, including the stack to the roof.
#2; remove the stove and also the pipe to the ceilng and then put a decorative  cover on it.
btw, that is some beautiful room


----------



## phreaq (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks for the reply Hube,

I will be removing the fireplace in the future, but for now I have too many other projects on the go to start another right now (who else is in the same boat? )

thanks for the compliment, it's an old schoolhouse, it's an amazing room, with the tin still on the ceiling and walls.


----------



## travelover (Oct 29, 2007)

Can't you plug the chimney from the roof side and put a cover over the pipe? 

In my old house I had a conventional fireplace and I put a chimney cap on it that has a spring loaded cap that sealed or unsealed with a cable that ran down into the fireplace itself. This worked well for me.


----------



## phreaq (Oct 29, 2007)

I am very afraid of going on my roof, lol.

It's about 40'+ off the ground, so a ladder is not an option. There is roof access from the attic, but the roof has steel shingles, and with my luck I can see my self sliding off the roof and doing a head plant somewhere on the ground.


----------



## travelover (Oct 29, 2007)

phreaq said:


> I am very afraid of going on my roof, lol.
> 
> It's about 40'+ off the ground, so a ladder is not an option. There is roof access from the attic, but the roof has steel shingles, and with my luck I can see my self sliding off the roof and doing a head plant somewhere on the ground.




Wow. I can see where you are coming from.


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 30, 2007)

Could you stuff a plastic bag full of insulation up the roof exit with a long handled something or other....everyone has one of those.


----------



## phreaq (Oct 31, 2007)

I tried to do that initially inspectorD, but there is some kind of 'top plate' on the inside of the fireplace and I can't get to the duct directly.

Perhaps I'll have to stuff a bunch of little bags around the top plate.....


----------



## 8307c4 (Nov 6, 2007)

Might not look the greatest, might not be the most professional way, but I would see about getting some of that fiberglass insulation like they sell on a roll, you don't need a whole roll so I'm not sure what to tell you, but 4-6 feet and just wedge it up in there.

The problem here is if anyone starts a fire and forgets the insulation is up in there, it might be better (if a bit unsightly) to simply stuff the cavity itself with this stuff and then close the glass doors, at least then any blind fool can see it.

That or do both, might be worth the 15- 20 dollars it would cost to buy a whole roll of like R-11 or R-19, get the unfaced stuff so you can just stuff it in there liberally.  Yes you can cut it with scissors, probably shouldn't but it does fine.

Wash your hands afterwards 
Might feel all fluffy and comfy, but it is fiberglass.


----------



## phreaq (Nov 6, 2007)

I know the itchy feeling of fibreglass all too well actually 

I had the same idea (somewhat) and headed down to the local home depot. They had a rolled up silver insulator made from what looks like 'bubble sheets'. I'm not sure of the R factor, I didn't see it listed anywhere on the package. 

Anyhow, it's about 2' x 10' so I've wrapped it around the outside of the fireplace to prevent the air leaks. It's not the best looking, but comes off in less than 1 min.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Nov 6, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I know the itchy feeling of fibreglass all too well actually 
*After your shower sprinkle baby powder on.*


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 8, 2007)

Like he said...
If you ever get really itchy all over this is what you need to do when covered in fiberglass insulation.

I know it sounds crazy...but it helps. Cover the itchy areas with fabric softener....next comes the cold shower, hot showers open your pours...bad idea.
Then comes the baby powder. 
Then take the rest of the day off.


----------



## tortuga (Nov 16, 2007)

I've seen some inflatable bags that you stuff above the fire place grates in the chimney and blow it up until it expands to fit and block off the opening.  saw a few on the net for no more than $50.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Jim:
When we blocked off our flue we added ventless gas logs to the fireplace. We have the fire in the beautiful fireplace without the roof penetration and constant leaks. 
The balloon would certainly be a good seal, but it would not stand the heat of a fire.
Glenn


----------



## tortuga (Nov 19, 2007)

oh.. looks like i should have read it more carefully. i thought you didn't want to use the fireplace for sometime...  yes, it definitely won't hold up to the heat..


----------

